# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Nest Hub, Nest Hub Max, smart displays, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Google Inc.

nest.com/google-home-hub

store.google.com/us/product/nest_hub_2nd_gen

Google Nest on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Meet Google Home Hub

Published on Oct 9, 2018




> Google Home Hub brings you help at a glance for any moment at home. With the Google Assistant built-in, see your life in one view, and get things done hands-free.

----------


## Airicist

Get to know Google Home Hub

Published on Oct 9, 2018




> Google Home Hub offers help at a glance in any room at home. See Hub in action with demos from Ross Tucker, Product Marketing Manager, at the Made by Google launch event.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google unveils the Home Hub smart display"
It's the company's first visual smart speaker.

by Jon Fingas
October 9, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Home Hub Hands-On: A surprisingly compact smart display

Published on Oct 9, 2018




> Google unveils the Home Hub smart smart display, which melds an Assistant-equipped smart speaker with a touchscreen display.

----------


## Airicist

Google Home Hub - Full announcement

Published on Oct 9, 2018




> Google just announced the Home Hub at their Google October Event today. It's a touchscreen hub that controls your smarthome devices with Google Assistant.  Check out the full announcement here to learn more.

----------


## Airicist

Google Home Hub - Hands on

Published on Oct 9, 2018




> Google’s newest smart home device has a screen, but it avoids the other feature that usually accompanies one — a camera. In an effort to make the Home Hub more friendly and attractive to the
> privacy-minded, it shutters a shutter and instead focuses on showing video, playing music, and displaying photos.

----------


## Airicist

Google Home Hub Review: Useful and adorable

Published on Oct 22, 2018




> The Google Home Hub is both useful and absolutely adorable.

----------


## Airicist

Google Home Hub Review: Designed to fit every room

Published on Oct 22, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Google Home Hub - Hands on review

Published on Oct 26, 2018




> What’s small, simple, cute, and lacks a camera? The Google Home Hub is the latest smart display to hit the market. Powered by Google Assistant, there’s a lot to like about this device.

----------


## Airicist

Google Home Hub vs. other Smart Displays - Why go Google?

Published on Oct 30, 2018




> Deciphering what the difference is between the Google Home Hub and the other Smart Display competitors.

----------


## Airicist

Google Home Hub: Cooking

Published on Nov 5, 2018




> Introducing Google Home Hub. 
> It’s a new kind of screen that was made for the kitchen. It’ll show you exactly what you need, no hands required. That's help at a glance.

----------


## Airicist

Google Home Hub | Unboxing, Setup & Tour

Published on Nov 6, 2018




> Unboxing and full setup and tour of Google's Home Hub, the latest Google Home smart speaker with a built-in display for visual information. You get full Assistant functionality, complete with voice control and support for popular smart home gadgets from the likes of Nest.
> 
> The Home Hub is simple to setup thanks to Google's Home app, and the functionality is sound - you get the full set of features, including video playback from the likes of YouTube, music streaming from Spotify (although sound quality is rather weak), and on-demand info. That 7-inch display is tiny of course, so best used simply for reading recipes, checking your calendar and so on. There's also no built-in camera for video conferencing.

----------


## Airicist

Google Home Hub: 15 Google Assistant tips & tricks to get you started!

Published on Dec 21, 2018




> Got a new Google Home Hub or Google Home device? Then these tips and tricks might help you get started.

----------


## Airicist

Google Home Hub showed me how to do my makeup

Published on Feb 6, 2019




> Following makeup tutorials on YouTube just got a lot easier, thanks to Google Home Hub and Sephora.

----------


## Airicist

Hands-on: Google Home Interpreter Mode

Published on Feb 18, 2019




> How to use the new Google Home Interpreter mode.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Google Nest Hub Max

Published on May 7, 2019




> Introducing Nest Hub Max- perfect for displaying photos, streaming videos and making video calls to catch up with your friends and family

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google renames Home Hub to the Nest Hub and releases a 10-inch Nest Hub Max"

by Brian Heater
May 7, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Google Nest Hub Max hands-on review: not just another smart screen

Published on May 7, 2019




> Google’s going through another major rebrand. Many of its smart home products — from the Chromecast to the Google Home Mini — will eventually use the Nest brand instead of Google’s own name.
> 
> To kick things off, the Google Home Hub is being renamed the Nest Hub, and it’s being joined by a new entry called the Nest Hub Max. It’s a bigger and better version of the Nest Hub, and the presence of a camera gives a whole new set of features that are genuinely useful.
> 
> I had a chance to see the Nest Hub Max in action at Google I/O 2019. Here’s what it’s like.

----------


## Airicist

Google Nest's new smart display can recognize your face

Published on May 7, 2019




> The Google Nest Hub Max is a big Google Assistant smart display with a camera on top that you can use both for video calls and home security monitoring. It’s coming this July and will retail for $229.

----------


## Airicist

Google Nest Hub Max hands-on: The visual Assistant packs a punch

Published on May 7, 2019




> The Google Nest Home Max combines a Google Home Hub, Nest Cam, and Google Home Max for a booming virtual assistant that controls everything.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Everything we know about the Google Nest Hub Max"
Google's 10-inch smart display is hitting stores soon. Here's what we know so far.

by Andrew Gebhart
August 21, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Google Nest Hub Max review

Published on Sep 9, 2019




> With better sound, a bigger screen and all sorts of new camera tricks, the Nest Hub Max brings facial recognition into your home.

----------


## Airicist

Google Nest Hub Max review: bigger is better

Published on Sep 13, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Nest Mini: Say hello to the newest (and smallest) Google Assistant smart speaker"
The Google Home Mini gets a new name with its second generation. Here's what we learned about the $49 Nest Mini at Google's Pixel event.

by Molly Price
October 15, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Google's new Wifi router is a smart speaker

Oct 15, 2019




> Google and Nest have announced two new products. The Nest Wifi is a new mesh router system that includes "points" which are mini smart speakers in addition to building out your Wi-Fi network. Plus, there's the Nest Mini, an updated version of the Google Home Mini.


"Nest Wifi first look: Google finally combined a smart speaker and a router"
It is the obvious thing

by Dieter Bohn
October 15, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Stay in touch with Nest Hub Max

Jun 25, 2020




> Shows, tunes, family, friends—they’re all in one place. And now, you can say hi to a few familiar faces with Duo group calls or hang out with up to 100 people with Google Meet on your Nest Hub Max.

----------


## Airicist

Google's next smart speaker: everything we know

Jul 20, 2020




> Google has a new Nest smart speaker on the way. Here's everything we know so far and what I'd like to see from the product to make me excited about smart speakers again.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the second-gen Nest Hub from Google

Mar 16, 2021




> More control, more entertainment, more help comes with every part of the day on the second generation Nest Hub from Google.
> 
> Effortlessly enjoy all your entertainment. Catch up on your favorite shows, watch YouTube videos, and listen to music on the new Nest Hub's enhanced speaker. See what's playing right on the display and play and pause your content with a tap, quick gesture, or "Hey Google."
> 
> Whole-home control. Turn on the lights, lock the doors, change the temperature all with a tap. The new Nest Hub works with thousands of compatible devices so you can even see who’s at the front without having to be there. Just say, “Hey Google, show me the front door camera.”
> 
> Busy days call for easy coordination. You’ll find all the info you need on your display from your calendar to reminders so you can see everything you need to stay on track with just a glance. Ask for the weather or anything else that you might need with just “Hey Google.”
> 
> When it’s time to bring everyone at home together, make it easy and just say, “Hey Google, broadcast, ‘it’s dinnertime’” and everyone will get the message on their Nest speakers and displays. 
> ...


Playlist "Introducing the new Nest Hub from Google"

----------


## Airicist

Google’s new Nest Hub offers touchless sleep tracking

Mar 16, 2021




> The second-generation $100 Nest Hub resembles its predecessor, but a new Soli chip can keep track as you toss and turn throughout the night. The new Nest Hub also has light, sound and temperature sensors to take several factors into account that might affect your sleep. The motion-sensing Soli chip uses radar instead of a camera and allows the new Nest Hub to respond to your gestures.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google's new Nest Hub tracks your sleep with Soli -- no camera required. Here's how it works"
The technology previously known as "Project Soli" is a presence-sensing radar chip that avoids many of the privacy pitfalls of front-facing cameras.

by Dale Smith 
March 16, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Google Nest Hub (2nd gen) review: A great smart display with underwhelming sleep tracking

Mar 30, 2021




> As a proof-of-concept it’s impressive, but you probably won’t use the sleep-tracking yet.

----------


## Airicist

Google Nest Hub (2nd gen) review: Say goodbye to wearable sleep tracking

Mar 30, 2021




> Google is replacing the Nest Hub with a second-gen model that can sense your sleep habits with the help of Soli. It costs $100 and comes with everything we liked about the first Nest Hub, plus bigger bass and new color options. Is sleep sensing creepy or cool? Let's find out.


"Google Nest Hub (2nd gen) review: More for your money"
Google refreshed its most popular smart display, lowered the cost and added one eyebrow-raising feature: sleep tracking.

by Molly Price 
March 30, 2021

----------

